# Awards Quarterly



## Heather (Jan 15, 2007)

Has anyone who subscribes gotten another issue since September? 
I subscribed in Nov. 2005, and got three issues, March, June, and September. I think I'm due a fourth issue, but have not received anything. 

No, I have not renewed - AOS is too pricey for what you get and I'm saving my money for a new computer that I can easily run Orchidwiz on, thank you. Still, you pay for 4 issues, you should get 4 issues, no?


----------



## Ernie (Jan 15, 2007)

Haven't gotten mine either. Had judging Sat, and several judges commented the same. 

-Ernie


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 16, 2007)

I do not recall seeing mine. I'm not that surprised. Next week probably.


----------



## Heather (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks. Considering I think I got the March issue last May, I shouldn't be surprised. I just don't want to get gipped out of an issue since technically, my subscription is up. I think I'll add the AOS to my list of phone calls to make this afternoon.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 18, 2007)

Got mine today 
mmmmmmmm...exstaminodium

Jon


----------



## Heather (Jan 22, 2007)

Just got mine. yippee!!


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 22, 2007)

got mine on saturday.......


----------

